# Lido 2 for espresso?



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm just about to start my espresso set up, used gaggia classic on the way with all the required accessories, but i'll need an upgrade from my porlex on the grinding front. I'm wondering if it's worth getting a lido 2 because i have a very low budget, or stick with the porlex until I can afford a used SJ or a mignon.


----------

